
The Nobel in economics rewards a pioneer of “nudges” - rbanffy
https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2017/10/2017-nobel-prizes?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/
======
alexryan
A recent video on this concept by BigThink:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrrY2otrJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrrY2otrJk)

